# Building a wine bottling rack



## Giovannino (Nov 2, 2011)

I done a search on wine rack and there was only one result.

I was wondering if anyone has made their own simple rack with minimal equipment and COSTS.

Any suggestions, opinions or pix.

Thanks


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 2, 2011)

Check out this site. They have dimentions and everything including a chart to let you know what size each different bottle takes.

http://www.wineracksamerica.com/


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 2, 2011)

*I built my own.*

From strips of mild steel, 1" wide and wood also 1" X 1". For the back I drilled holes in the centre of the strips and for the front I hacksawed halfway through the strips and linked them together cutout to cutout. Sorry, no pic's it went skipbound in a house move years ago (and I still miss it). Cheers,  Tony.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 2, 2011)

Giovannino, I am not sure what you mean by "minimal equipment and COSTS" but this is one of the best racks I have seen for the money.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556

It holds 168 bottles of wine (14 cases) and is all steel. For $81 I think it is a deal. I would anchor it to a wall for extra safety, though.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 2, 2011)

Try this one out. It is from a winemaker (Lon) on this site.

http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=136


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a room that I use for storing my wine, both for clearing and aging as well as all the bottles. I don't need it to be fancy but I do not want to hear a loud crash at 3 a.m. and discover I have a massive mess with 9 billion fruit flies planning on visiting.

I built mine out of 2x4's and plywood. Each shelf can hold 100 bottles easily and there are 5 shelves high. I think they are 2' by 4' each. My shelf isn't coming down anytime soon.

I looked at many shelves and thinking towards the future for my wants and needs I opted for this avenue. If you like I can post some pics but it's difficult to get a good view, it's kind of tight in the room right now.


----------



## BobF (Nov 2, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Giovannino, I am not sure what you mean by "minimal equipment and COSTS" but this is one of the best racks I have seen for the money.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556
> 
> It holds 168 bottles of wine (14 cases) and is all steel. For $81 I think it is a deal. I would anchor it to a wall for extra safety, though.


 
I have 2 of those. Can't beat 'em for the capacity/$


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2011)

BobF said:


> I have 2 of those. Can't beat 'em for the capacity/$



I also have several for the over flow from my wine cellar.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 2, 2011)

Dan, In the spirit of cooperation, I would like to help you with your "overflow" problem! I have plenty of room in my cellar although I cannot necessarily assure the continued safety nor availability of the wine.


----------



## robie (Nov 2, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Giovannino, I am not sure what you mean by "minimal equipment and COSTS" but this is one of the best racks I have seen for the money.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556
> 
> It holds 168 bottles of wine (14 cases) and is all steel. For $81 I think it is a deal. I would anchor it to a wall for extra safety, though.



Ditto!!! 
I have one of these and will soon buy another. I put it together inside a basement closet. The thing will hold over 2000 lbs and many bottles. The indentions in the racks keeps the wine bottles from rolling around.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Dan, In the spirit of cooperation, I would like to help you with your "overflow" problem! I have plenty of room in my cellar although I cannot necessarily assure the continued safety nor availability of the wine.



Thanks for the assist. You are all to kind. I'll make room for storage but if some one wants to come over and help rack and bottle that would be cool.


----------



## Flem (Nov 2, 2011)

Giovannino said:


> I done a search on wine rack and there was only one result.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has made their own simple rack with minimal equipment and COSTS.
> 
> ...



Were you looking for a wine bottle storage rack or a rack to help you during the bottling process? You're post was a little confusing---at least to me it was.


----------

